# August Meeting -- 8/25



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

We will be meeting at Fred Schendstok's house to learn about his paludarium setup. There is a post here on APC with some photos, just search down the list. As usual, send an email to [email protected] to get the details.

We will also have a plant identification tutorial using plants that members bring to trade. I encourage you all to bring something -- we focus on 5-10 plants as time allows and depending on what is available. If this goes over well, it will become a semi-regular topic at meetings.


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm hoping to make this meet my first, anything special I need to do? Just show up with membership dues?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing special--just come and enjoy yourself.


----------

